# Is my Michael Koopowitz in sheath?



## My Green Pets (Nov 4, 2015)

Got this in July from Windy Hill. Leaf span about 19 inches on older growth with small newer growth. 

Could it be?


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2015)

Unless it's trying to trick you, looks like an emerging
spike to me. *got my fingers crossed*


----------



## troy (Nov 4, 2015)

Sweet!!! Congrats!!! When it blooms don't let the petals touch anything or they will stop elongating, and keep it humid around the blooms it will lengthen their life


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 5, 2015)

Yay! Except, the sheath looks a little brown with black around the edges, is it rotting? Ugh--such stress with these things.


----------



## troy (Nov 5, 2015)

I overlooked that, keep water out of the crown, what I would do I would not recommend you to do, I hope it blooms for you, just gonna have to wait


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 5, 2015)

It looks like maybe what I thought was black is in fact more purple-red. 

Do these grow very quickly? Seems to have stretched visibly in just 12 hours.


----------



## Denver (Nov 5, 2015)

They can move very quickly...they can also just sit there and do nothing for quite a while. It's definitely a spike and it looks perfectly healthy.


----------



## cattmad (Nov 5, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## troy (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks normal, maybe that 1st bloom will have some blemishes is all, this cross is pretty consistent with varying petal shoulders


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 7, 2015)

Pretty nice Christmas present if you ask me. That sanderianum thread has got my tongue hanging out and looking forward to this even more.


----------



## troy (Nov 7, 2015)

Waiting sucks, phili x sandy is a very good cross


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 9, 2015)

exciting


----------



## Clark (Nov 9, 2015)

all systems go


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2015)

Once the spike grows about 5 more inches start watering heavily...keeping the roots very moist will help the petals grow longer.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you for your help.

I'm excited, no doubt. Is this a division or first bloom seedling? I don't know.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 17, 2015)

Pretty small plant to be spiking. Good deal.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 22, 2015)

Look how red the stem is! Ooh I hope that color comes through in the flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2015)

That looks great!


----------



## orchidman77 (Nov 22, 2015)

Exciting!!! Looking great!

David


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2015)

Kentucky is too far for me to drive, lucky for you!


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 25, 2015)

How many could it be??


----------



## troy (Nov 25, 2015)

Sweet 4 buds!!! Make sure the plant doesn't dry out too much and don't keep it soaked, and don't expose to high heat or cold, the last bud looks like it could be affected, keep it humid around the plant


----------



## Fabrice (Nov 26, 2015)

I see 5 buds but maybe the last one won't progress.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 30, 2015)

Look at that bent neck!


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2015)

Are you keeping the humidity up around the plant? Keep the light source directly above the plant, I would also lower the light intensity, that will cause the inflourescence to grow taller


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 30, 2015)

It's in a southeast window, it's been cloudy but will be sunny later this week, humidity is around 55-60%, temps 18-20 degrees C.

The buds look weird, like they're already flopping open instead of being sealed shut.


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2015)

You need to keep the humidity higher, keep it out of direct light


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2015)

Hurry up!


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2015)

It is fine. Give it humidity and water heavily...


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 2, 2015)

Listen to experience, it looks normal. I've bloomed a number of these and this is normal. Like Justin says a good amount of water to allow the petals to grow. Troy is going overboard on his recommendations.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 2, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Listen to experience, it looks normal. I've bloomed a number of these and this is normal. Like Justin says a good amount of water to allow the petals to grow. Troy is going overboard on his recommendations.



Ditto. It looks just fine. You're doing well. I keep checking this thread to follow your progress. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 5, 2015)

Shiny pouch showing through and red ribbons visible! Watering daily right now--sunny days with clear skies


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2015)

woot woot! can't wait to see more.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 5, 2015)

Would love to see your growing area. Sunroom?


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Linus, you are right; here it is! We call it 'the happy room'.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2015)

Beautiful room! Made for orchids!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 6, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> Hi Linus, you are right; here it is! We call it 'the happy room'.



Thanks! Did you build it or was it there when you bought the house? How do you water? Is there a drain on the floor?


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 6, 2015)

Can't wait to see the flowers


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2015)

i think i saw some pics of your grow room on another site? i think you had a couple big vandas...it is awesome.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 6, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks! Did you build it or was it there when you bought the house? How do you water? Is there a drain on the floor?



It was an addition several years ago. It is very much a part of the house and not a greenhouse, so culture is basically windowsill—spray bottles, watering cans, and occasional trips to the sink. Humidity can get up around 70% but 55% is about the average.



justin said:


> i think i saw some pics of your grow room on another site? i think you had a couple big vandas...it is awesome.



Yep, massive Pachara Delight. It weighs close to 50 pounds...I think I will be either donating it to a botanical garden or selling it, because it's just...too big. It's got Christmas lights on it this year as you can see in the photo


----------



## troy (Dec 6, 2015)

Very nice grow area!! If you look at mine then look at yours you will see yours is better...... if only.......


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 12, 2015)

So close! Looking great!

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 12, 2015)

very soooooooon............


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2015)

Tease!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 13, 2015)

Veeery nice! It looks wonderful so far. :clap:

Now I would put a very short stake just below the first flower bract on the stem and let it arch over above that.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2015)

I like the way this is looking!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2015)

any update?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2015)

Dog ate the plant! :evil:


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2015)

darn dogs...............................and reindeer


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 16, 2015)

Dorsal hasn't risen yet, but here we are as of tonight...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2015)

close.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2015)

Getting there!


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 18, 2015)

Michael with all his friends ;p


----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 18, 2015)

It has a split (chimera?!) synsepal!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2015)

Finally, yes split synsepal but not a bad blooming.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2015)

That's a really pale MK.


----------



## troy (Dec 19, 2015)

Does the pale color have to do with temp? Or genetics?


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## troy (Dec 25, 2015)

Very unique outcome, alba form of phillipinense used or your grow area is very very warm


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 25, 2015)

I had an Angel Hair that bloomed really pale the first time and a lot darker the second time. Think it may have been the change from lights to greenhouse..cooler night temps


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 17, 2016)

I think it's at its 'peak' about now. The oldest petals are starting to dry up at the ends, while the newest petals are just approaching their full length.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2016)

Great show


----------



## troy (Jan 18, 2016)

It looks very good!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 19, 2016)

great petals


----------

